# R35 insurance....beat this!



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

So, i'm well happy!

I'm 24, licence since 2009, 2 years NCB, no claims

Got quotes of £6k + (from Adrian Flux!! You were so good when I had my golf!), then £300 to put on for 3 months on families multi-car policy. My old Golf R was £550.

Anyways, so went round phoning people....and paying £601 for the year!!!!! Fully comp.

What we think?!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm sure others can confirm, but I hope that includes the special falange cover - otherwise it's not technically insured. 

If it does, then that's a great deal :thumbsup:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Who have you that quote?sounds to good to be true.


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

gtr mart said:


> I'm sure others can confirm, but I hope that includes the special falange cover - otherwise it's not technically insured.
> 
> If it does, then that's a great deal :thumbsup:


I actually no idea what that is :runaway::chuckle:

But they are aware of what the GTR is and happy to insure me. Nothing in the T+Cs....


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

TABZ said:


> Who have you that quote?sounds to good to be true.


Sounded too good for me...until I printed the certificate out!!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Which company mate?


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

TABZ said:


> Which company mate?


Admiral. Know it isn't specialist but they know what the car is so happy days.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Well if you spoke to somebody and payed up that's a cracking deal. 

If it was done online I would suspect a mistake had been made.


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

TABZ said:


> Well if you spoke to somebody and payed up that's a cracking deal.
> 
> If it was done online I would suspect a mistake had been made.


All done over the phone. I have my certificate, and on MIB by the looks of it! Lol wasn't gunna question it :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> I'm sure others can confirm, but I hope that includes the special falange cover - otherwise it's not technically insured.
> 
> If it does, then that's a great deal :thumbsup:




Every car of this value and performance should be covered by Falange, more so in this case as the op is only 24.

Well worth phoning your insurance to make sure you have it on your policy


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

TREG said:


> Every car of this value and performance should be covered by Falange, more so in this case as the op is only 24.
> 
> Well worth phoning your insurance to make sure you have it on your policy


Forgive me as I do probably know, but what is that?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like a rude word for fanny


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jonnyrXX said:


> Forgive me as I do probably know, but what is that?



Covers mechanical issues in an accident mate.

Check you have it


----------



## Theskycankill (Apr 27, 2015)

Utter Bullshit....:wavey:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Theskycankill said:


> Utter Bullshit....:wavey:


Don't listen to the troll. He is just trying to get his post count up to sell something :chuckle:


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

I really would like to know how the OP has generated such a low premium from Admiral.

I am with Admiral and even before I added the Mods I was paying over £700. 12 Years NCD, 35 years old, decent area etc..


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

Theskycankill said:


> Utter Bullshit....:wavey:


Don't bother me, I can see my GTR outside, that I drove on my insurance today.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jonnyrXX said:


> Don't bother me, I can see my GTR outside, that I drove on my insurance today.




Be good to see some photos of it as your previous posts say you are looking to buy one in January 2016


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I had my suspicions when nothing was mentioned about the Falange. I would have thought that would have been the first thing to confirm.


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

TREG said:


> Be good to see some photos of it as your previous posts say you are looking to buy one in January 2016


loool, cynical or whatttt!










black ones mine


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Looking nice and clean. Where in the country are you?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Can someone explain what Falange insurance is ? 

I've googled it and according to the results returned, the term does not exist.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

snuffy said:


> Can someone explain what Falange insurance is ?
> 
> I've googled it and according to the results returned, the term does not exist.


**** me, are you sure you are insured?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> **** me, are you sure you are insured?


I've adjusted my flux capacitor so the car is fully covered as long as I don't have a unicorn as a passenger.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> Can someone explain what Falange insurance is ?
> 
> I've googled it and according to the results returned, the term does not exist.





Good lord man just call your insurance company


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> I've adjusted my flux capacitor so the car is fully covered as long as I don't have a unicorn as a passenger.




You have lost me about the unicorn!??


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

jonnyrXX said:


> loool, cynical or whatttt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice mate. Decided not to wait till January then:chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> Good lord man just call your insurance company


Shall I ring them and ask for a long weight ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> Shall I ring them and ask for a long weight ?




Hook, line and sinker old boy :chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> Hook, line and sinker old boy :chuckle:


Hook, line, sinker, and copy of the Angling Times !


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)

Haha yep didn't want to wait! Front hertfordshire. And you are very nearly had me......


----------



## jonnyrXX (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## moofz (Nov 30, 2014)

*Admiral and mod upgrades*

Admiral dont like covering ecu remaps on the gtr. I was with them when the car was stock (£290 for the year comprehensive cover - 39yr old though), but when i had stage 4.25 upgrade through litchfield they refused to cover the ecu remap as it was taking the BHP from 480 to 650. Make sure you ask first if you plan to mod the car


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

moofz said:


> Admiral dont like covering ecu remaps on the gtr. I was with them when the car was stock (£290 for the year comprehensive cover - 39yr old though), but when i had stage 4.25 upgrade through litchfield they refused to cover the ecu remap as it was taking the BHP from 480 to 650. Make sure you ask first if you plan to mod the car


It's not the ECU remap that's the problem, it's the percentage power increase.

I'm with Admiral and they were fine up to a 25% increase. I'm at stage 2, so from 485 to 590 or 600 and they charged me an extra £70, and I know £20 of that is their admin fee. 

Therefore, they would still insure you at 650 if it was a MY14 as they are 550 as standard, i.e. an 18% increase, but not, as you say, from 480 to 650, because that's a 35% increase.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

moofz said:


> Admiral dont like covering ecu remaps on the gtr. I was with them when the car was stock (£290 for the year comprehensive cover - 39yr old though), but when i had stage 4.25 upgrade through litchfield they refused to cover the ecu remap as it was taking the BHP from 480 to 650. Make sure you ask first if you plan to mod the car




Or just insure your policy has Falange included as this covers everything


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> Or just insure your policy has Falange included as this covers everything


Yes, that's the best option to go for.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

snuffy said:


> Hook, line, sinker, and copy of the Angling Times !


Red Dwarf fan?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

BigBen said:


> Red Dwarf fan?


Is that normal Mr Lister ? Yes, but not taking a photo and showing it to your mates !!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Double polaroid!!


----------



## AR95 (Jan 19, 2015)

Great deal. Had a similar quote on my RS4 B5 (age 19) 
I just asked what a falange is in my office, the response I got wasn't what I was expecting


----------

